# New baby white head



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is Iggy Smalls. I have had the tegu a month approx. I have noticed she hides a lot and Burroughs which is normal... I left her alone for a couple of weeks with minimal handling to get use to enclosure. She acts fine, clear eyes, no discharge alert. She loves warm baths... I was told they eat every day... well she won't eat anything dusted with Calcium or reptivit... which my supplier feeds it in the dubia feed... she hasn't eaten in like a week... I am starting to worry she will eat a little boiled eggs and such and turkey mash maybe I'm not use to how little they eat. Cage is like 95 on hot side and 75 on cool. She still is active and appears fine just worried about her eating good any ideas... asap response..


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 29, 2016)

Beautiful baby! Where did you get her if you don't mind me asking? I wouldn't worry too much about the eating as long as she looks and acts normal/healthy. This time of year they can brumate and/or slow down considerably. Got my hatchling and it was prob around a month or so before he settled in and started pigging out like a tegu! Might want to bump the basking spot temps up a bit to help get her going. 105-115 is acceptable for the basking spot. 75 on cool end is perfect. Crickets and scrambled egg yolks got mine eating at first, then shortly after he started eating about anything I offered. Good luck and welcome. Feel free to ask all the questions you like - good people here.


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dfw reptarium a very reputable dealer


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you just a big investment... first reptile I have gotten just as attached to as my dogs... it will chill with me all day. Even crawl into my pockets and sleep


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

Actually forgot I got a 100 bulb basking... how do I need to do a timed schedule heard that is very important


----------



## snibborsirk (Jan 29, 2016)

You can get a fairly cheap 24hr timer from Walmart or any Home Depot or hardware store. Do 12-14 hrs on for UVB and daylight basking. Must have UVB for her whether it be a reptisun 10 fluorescent bulb or a mercury vapor heat/basking bulb. Also, if your place gets cold at night, you might need to provide night time appropriate heating. 70-75 ambient is a good night temp. Black light heat bulbs or ceramic heat emitters work nicely for night heat if you need it.


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

I got a 30min uvb 10.0


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 29, 2016)

30inch uvb


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 30, 2016)

So I installed a monsoon on iggy's cage... she came out and loves it. She layed out deficated then ate a pinky


----------



## Anthony_904 (Feb 4, 2016)

okay... so I was trying to entice her appetite by feeding her a pinkie live. I just went to pick her up and she is now trying to bite, hiss and breathing hard. so I simply took a towel over my hands to snatch her. I held her to show her that she isn't going to get away with that and eventually she has calmed down so we rewarded her with a warm bath. now she is calm. I want to know a way to nip this behavior in the bud. is there any suggestions from all you fellow experts in the game on how to get rid of this temperament. I really love her so much just don't know what caused this... I don't want her to be like this...


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 4, 2016)

She's still young and getting acclimated to her new home and owner. Just keep handling her daily and she'll be fine. The live pinky could have fired her up a bit. I would def recommend pre killed/frozen live prey to help calm the killing food mindset. Have to remember too that sometimes she just may not want to be bothered - especially after eating. I know I can be that way sometimes! Is it possible that you just startled her? It can also be intimidating to them if your coming in from above to pick them up. It's def good to eventually get an enclosure that opens from the front so you are at eye level when approaching them - if you don't already have one! I just moved my two from a 90 gallon aquarium to a large enclosure that sits 3 ft off the ground and opens from the front. They are definitely more responsive to picking them up and interacting with me now that they see me coming at their level.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I say ditto to Snibb's comments. Also remember that even a short time after a not positive interaction, it may be perfectly fine.


----------



## Rud3dog (Feb 9, 2016)

OMG!!! So freaking jelouse!


----------



## Shannonsbabytegus (Feb 11, 2016)

Anthony good luck with your new baby an i can tell ya, the two members that are given u info are awesome members on this site. They given me all the right info since day one. Hoping everyone has a amazing day


----------

